# Best audio boost w/out headers



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

I'm working with a pretty much stock '05 A4; only mod is K&N intake. I'd like to start working on my exhaust now. :coolHeaders are in the future, but too expensive right now. It looks like price options limit me to mufflers and an X-pipe or H-pipe for now, and It seems like the full catback systems are a waste of money for what you can do by piecing things together. 

Anyway, what do you guys recommend for the throatiest sound without headers? I love the Spintech sound with LT headers, but not super thrilled with just the pro streets by themselves. 

Thanks!


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if you want that strong sound its going to cost you $2000+. But a cheap fix would be resinator delete. X pipes are over rated nascar doesnt even use them, they use a simple cross over. If you go to a muffler shop you can trust they can make you one and then get some high flow mufflers. Or you can just do a muffler delete. I have the resinator and muffler delete, it doesnt get anymore high flow then that and down shifting into 3rd at 50mph makes people jump it pops alot. Shouldn't cost you more then $300 at a good muffler shop.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cutouts are cheap.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

find out what those Mustang owners do... cat deletes and flowmasters are always noisy, but i don't like that raspy sound you get with no cats. flowmasters, see the videos, i'm guessing the newer ones have cats?

there are some spiral mufflers that i had put on my truck that where very loud, again, a little raspy in "normal" driving, but i could still talk on the phone and hear the factory radio. also they don't take up much space and seem cheaper then othersmoroso

more expensive... i got the kooks headers, Borla stainless cat backs, and some high flow cats. it's always a low rumble when "normal" driving, and when you get over 3k rpms it really gets loud. i guess i should make a video


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with Guato, get rid off all the resistance in the exhaust (resonators and mufflers, and cats too... if you dare), and i think you'll be pleased with the result. But, realize that you are going to spend money on modifying pipes that you most likely are going to replace later on. If you are planning on LT headers in the future, you dont want them to feed into your (smaller) stock catback pipes, so you will then have to purchase a new (larger) catback system to match the diameter of the header pipes... its like a snowball effect that ends in awesomeness  Like Guato said, it took me about $2,300 to make my goat sound the way i wanted it to, so spend money wisely as you start modding so you dont end up paying for more that whats on your car later in the game. Just my 2 cents on the matter... no matter what you do, make sure its what *you* want and not a compromise, those also end up quite costly. Ok ill stop rambling now enjoy your modding!


----------

